# Zhang San Feng Festival



## pete (Jun 2, 2004)

Anybody going to the Zhang San Feng Festival in E.Stroudsburg, PA next weekend?  Looks like a nice line-up...


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of it, what does it consist of ?

7sm


----------



## pete (Jun 3, 2004)

here's the URL to the website:

http://www.americansocietyofinterna...stival/zhang-san-feng-festival-workshops.html


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like a big deal! I found the "Dancing from the Dantian" interesting. Sounds like alot of fun, let us know how it goes.

7sm


----------



## pete (Jun 16, 2004)

well, here's how it went... 

Excellent organization and hospitality provided by Loretta and Jim Donnelly.  The E. Stroudsburg campus facilities were clean, roomy, and air conditioned and provided comfortable environment to attend the workshops.  Saturday was such a nice day, 2 seminars moved outdoors to excellent parklike setting.  The attendance seemed between 250 and 300 people, so with 4 or 5 simultaneous events there were around 50 people at each workshop.

Of particular note, *Master William Ting * provided workshops on QiGong and Swimming Dragon Bagua, *Dr. Yang Jwing Ming * held a Taiji ChinNa workshop, and *Master CP Ong * held 2 Silk Reeling workshops... all of which were top quality, enjoyable, and left attendees with something to take away and apply to their own practice.  Sieze the opportunity if you ever find the opportunity to learn directly from these Masters.

Others workshops that I attended ranged from being light but fun, to somewhat informative, to outright unbearable... I did walk out on one workshop.  So over 2 days, i attended 8 workshops: 5 A+'s, 2 B's, and an F.

Pretty Good!  I think I'l be doing this one again next year...

pete.


----------



## RHD (Jun 16, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> well, here's how it went...
> 
> Excellent organization and hospitality provided by Loretta and Jim Donnelly.  The E. Stroudsburg campus facilities were clean, roomy, and air conditioned and provided comfortable environment to attend the workshops.  Saturday was such a nice day, 2 seminars moved outdoors to excellent parklike setting.  The attendance seemed between 250 and 300 people, so with 4 or 5 simultaneous events there were around 50 people at each workshop.
> 
> ...



Cool!  Jus out of curiousity, which one was the "F" and why?
Mike


----------



## pete (Jun 16, 2004)

RHD said:
			
		

> Cool!  Jus out of curiousity, which one was the "F" and why?
> Mike



Mike, 

As I said, Master Ting, Dr. Yang, and Master Ong were exceptional, A+.  If you are thinking about attending one of their workshops or classes, you will not be sorry.  

I will not identify the session or instructor of the workshop i did not like on a public forum, but if you are thinking about attending a class of one of the other presenters at the festival, PM me and I'll reply with feedback for you... if it was one of the workshops that i chose to attend.

pete.


----------

